# Has anyone's Golden passed away from old age???



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had two goldens both reach 13, though one had to be put down because of his spine injury.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My first golden lived to be 4 days shy of 17. We had her to put her down, due to what was believed to be bone cancer in one of her front legs. The vet said, that it was a cancer of "old age" and that if you lived long enough you would eventually develop cancer. I feel totally blessed that we had her in good health, until 2 weeks before she died. No signs of arthritis or any other issues.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I think the idea of a peaceful death is a bit of a misnomer. I think that in most cases people have their dogs euthanized near the end to make it easier for the dog. Death quite often on it's own without adding drugs can be difficult, human or animal. Yes it would be nice if everyone fell asleep and never woke up, but things rarely go that way. Even my 13 yr old girl was just so uncomfortable near the end, it was easier for her to add some drugs to the equation to make her passing easier for her. She did not have anything wrong, just some arthritis. But it was her time.

Cancer is a horrible thing, I'm sorry your dog passed away much too young. Humans anymore seem afflicted with the same thing now too. I wish there was a cure and a solution so nobody got it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Lost one just short of 14, and one just short of 17. No idea what they died from, so I guess just old age. 
But neither just "died peacefully". Both times we made the decision to help them along, as their quality of life was simply gone.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I put my Casey to sleep at 13. He had terrible arthritis and was splaying. His appetite diminished. When I brought him into the Vet to be put to sleep the doctor wanted to do "tests". I said NO, Casey has lived a wonderful active life and I knew as his owner he deserved better than to be poked, prodded and be put on endless medications. He passed ,at peace,with his whole family at his side.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sparkles mom Sunny and her full sister Rainey two goldens I took in when their owner passed on, lived to 12 and 13 and died from age related issues but not cancer their bodies slowly started to fail and they were put down so they would not suffer. Their Mom Lady was almost 17 and she was put down when her body just well aged out. 

Cancer is invasive in the breed but many do live long normal lifes that end when their normal body functions started to fail. Right now I am waiting on my eight year old goldens test result for bladder cancer or bladder polyps I know that it is likely the first. All we can do is love them as you never know what life will bring and be their steward to help them pass when it is their time. Its never easy no matter the reason you help them pass.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

shell8422 said:


> Having recently (1 and a half weeks ago) had to make the difficult decision of putting my Golden down, due to Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia, which only gave him about 3 and a half weeks to live after his diagnosis, I would like to know if anyone on here has been able to see their golden grow old and pass away from old age, cancer free. I am reading of so many goldens here that have cancer, and yes, I know I am on the cancer board, but I know that if you have a golden, chances are cancer will be its downfall  They are such a wonderful breed, but how terrible to have your pet become sick at only 5 or 6 years old. I feel lucky that mine lived to be 9....and sadly still didn't reach his life expectancy.
> So, I guess what I'm asking for are responses from people who have had goldens pass away peacefully, just from being old and how long did they live.



Ya know I have no sources to back this up but I am speculating that Cancer in old dogs is the "old age" claiming the life. At least in many cases. It seems when they get to be so old it's cancer that rears it's ugly head. I haven't read this thread yet and again I am just speculating. Not presenting facts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Amber was just over 15. We finally had to put her to sleep. Her tail no longer wagged and she was so sad.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My Cody died at almost 14.5 years old from degenerative myelopathy, not cancer. He was mobility challenged but still very happy until 24 hours before he was released from his failing body. The DM had gone to his brain and he had seizures as a result.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Jasper was a few months shy of 12 years, and in good health up to a week or so before he died. In the last week he went off his food a bit and spent most of the time sleeping. One night I just got a feeling he was going to go, I lay with him for ages and he settled on the floor next to our bed. His gums were pale too. He slept until about 3am, and then had an accident which was cleaned up and then he went back to sleep. We woke up at 5am and he had passed. It was the worst morning of my life. I held his stiffening body for a long time crying into his beautiful fur, then we woke the kids to tell them. They cried at him to wake up,(even though they were not that young). It was terrible wrapping him in a sheet and taking him to the vet to be cremated. We each have a snipping of tail fur of our own. So because he wasn't sick, I assume he died of old age and just went to sleep and never woke up









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh man. That Jasper story. Who has the onions? ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh goodness jasper 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I believe my Buddy died of old age and a broken heart. He and his bonded partner, Kyra, were my failed fosters. They came to me at 8 and 10 or 11 years old and I couldn't let them go. Kyra was a medical train wreck from day one and blind...probably congenital...and Buddy was her seeing eye dog. I lost her to what is presumed to be hemangio last June and she was about 12 yrs. old. Buddy went to the bridge in August......he was about 15 and his body just gave out, plus, I think he was grieving the loss of his partner of so many years. l don't think I could have changed anything, but I wish I'd been more aware of how hard he was taking it....we were both grieving.

Our vet, and I, can't pinpoint any one thing or any specific disease that took Buddy....just that it was his time. Far too soon in my opinion, although he lived an exceptionally long life....I'm still having a hard time with it. He was my heart dog....the one I couldn't let go and in many ways still can't.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

We have had 2 live into old age and pass away cancer free. The foundation to our breeding program, Bailey, lived to be just over 16 years old. She passed away from renal failure. Everything was just starting to shut down. We recently lost her son, Rocky at a little over 14.5 years old. He had had a stroke 2 weeks before he passed and then actually passed away in his sleep. However, that does not happen very often. Most of the time, we have to make the very difficult decision for them of when to let them go.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes! I had a childhood golden that lived to be 14 and I meet golden lovers every week that have loved them healthy anywhere from 12 to 18 yrs. Yes 18, I could hardly believe it, even if rare....I asked if he was part cat! 

I asked my vet your same question after my 9 yr old was diagnosed with lymphoma, she also has goldens, and she sees them live out there natural lives all the time (avg 12). Maybe a GI issue, joint, or other ailments, but mostly manageable.

Cancer claims way too many but thankfully not all.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

My mom and I were just talking this yesterday. I told her it was either heart issues or cancer that claimed the lives of goldens. My first golden, Abigail, died two days shy of her 14th birthday. She had suffered from some heart issues for about three years and towards the end, her lungs began to fill up with fluid and I knew I couldn't let her suffer any longer. 

My second golden had cancer and passed away within 24 hours after she suddenly got sick. She was only 10. 

Praying my current golden, Josie, has many more years with me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I had to let my Bridge boy go three years ago at the age of 15.5.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loriann (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi. We have a golden (Our Baby Girl) who will be 13 this July. She is a very active dog who really does not seem to slow down.She was a gift for my then 5 year old Triplets. They will be 18 this year. She gets alot of Love from all of us. This last year she has developed Tumors on her Tummy area. The vet said that's common in Goldens as they age & that its not a problem unless it effects how she walks. She gets alot of exercise & always has. I guess I attribute that to her long life. I do not want to think of life without her but I know that she cant live forever. I know that when she's no longer with us I will not hesitate to get another Golden as I think there is not a better breed than a Golden.


----------

